# Outside Quick Connect



## Hogfan (Apr 8, 2006)

My hose for the outside faucet has a small hole in it. Where can I purchase the quick-connectors to repair or make a new hose?

Thanks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would check with your dealer is it still under warranty?
If so have them replace it

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Most plumbing places should carry any repair/replacement parts you need. THey should be cheaper than RV dealer.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Is this the hose for the outside kitchen sink or the shower?
New style or old?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Hogfan (Apr 8, 2006)

This is the blue coil hose for the outside sink that snaps in place. It is on the 2006 25RSS. We really like using it and were disappointed when we found it leaking this trip. I don't know what cause the small hole, but it is big enough to cause low pressure and a big mess!


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd love to make a longer hose with the quick connects. I don't have an outside shower and every once in a while I need to hose something large off. Can't really do that under the awning as that is our outside living space and mud just attracts kids!

Anyone else use their coiled hose from the outside kitchen sink? Am I missing something or is this not really useful?


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

How about just purchasing one of the coiled hoses used for air-compressors? They have the quick connects on them ( or could be added) and I'm sure would be much cheaper than anything at the RV place.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

luv2camp said:


> Anyone else use their coiled hose from the outside kitchen sink? Am I missing something or is this not really useful?
> [snapback]120780[/snapback]​


I love our coiled hose. Use it all the time. I bought a cheap garden sprayer to fit on the end of it, and we use it more that the "faucet" neck that comes with the outdoor kitchen.

Somewhere I recall seeing a yellow coiled hose similar to the blue one, but I can't recall where.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I have seen the coil hoses (in blue) in hardware stores in the gardening section. You might be able to find the quick connectors there also. If not you might try around the power washers for the quick connectors.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I found the household shower hose at Home Depot works great to extend the length.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

luv2camp said:


> Anyone else use their coiled hose from the outside kitchen sink? Am I missing something or is this not really useful?


IMHO, as a replacement for the outside shower on the street side, I think this was a mistake on Keystones part. The new hose at the sink looks handy for some things, but not as an alternative to the shower.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

My 2005 30RLS has the outside shower but not sink and faucet or hose at the grill.


----------

